# Hobby Motorhome banned from caravan site!



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Our "local" paper (Aberdeenshire Press & Journal) carries a news item today about a family being refused entry onto a pre-booked camp site in Arbroath because they were driving a Hobby motorhome!! The paper quotes that it is the site policy not to allow any Hobby motorhomes or caravans on the site as they are often associated with travelling folk. The site also says that there is a "privacy" issue as the door opens on the opposite side to most vehicles - believe that if you will!!
Interestingly the site is apparently owned by Perthshire Caravans who are large motorhome & caravan dealers in NE Scotland.
Be warned you Hobby owners!


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

Many years ago we went to one of the large sites in Brean sands and there was a notice on the desk indicating no Hobby or LMC vans for the same reasons given.

Regards Bevjohn


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

tonybvi said:


> The site also says that there is a "privacy" issue as the door opens on the opposite side to most vehicles - believe that if you will!!


??????????????????????
Which is the "Usual Side"?

At the Lincoln show the vehicles on display had doors on Nearside, Offside and Rear - the only side that is unusual is the front. :roll:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*No Hobbits?*

 Ciao tutti,
surely a Human Rights issue? :twisted: 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Or as the door is on the "wrong" side - human lefts?


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*hobby*

Why dont the site just state " no travellers thank you"

Ah hang on a muinute....we all own motorhome homes and travel... 8O

To discriminate against a particular brand of van is a bit strong !

So do i understand correctly a certain type of people ( no name no pack drill ) have taken to booking up proper camp sites....... costing £15+ per night, that explains why i can never get on a CC/ CCC site then.. :lol:

I quite like Hobby vans as well !


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

_I believe_ twin axle caravans and motorhomes have the same problem for the same reasons, although it might be apocryphal.

I've seen many LMC and Hobby twin axle caravans on French municipales, often with a washing machine outside or in the back of a white van. No problems anytime.

I don't think it's a human rights issue. It's their private land, and they can have who they want on it, as long as they don't contravene any of the specific discrimination laws (e.g. race or gender). Some campsites won't have same gender parties of more than 3 or 4 people because of potential trouble.

As for "privacy issue"? Pah! Our hab door opens on the wrong side - I'll be interested to see if I got prevented from going on a site because of that.

Gerald


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

You find this in a very large contingency of parks, moreso with caravans than motorhomes!

It is due to fear of the travellers, which according to one park owner stayed for well over their stay period and refused to leave, and when they did, they took his new tiolet block fittings with them.

Although this is a minority, it makes it bad for everyone, including the more honest traveller! But it certainly is not unusual for those in hobby, weippert, and other quality german makes to be turned away.

Had freinds of ours bought a lovely hobby caravan, they left it at a campsite that would take it and return to it every year as when they first tried to find sites they went through 28 before they found one that would accept them! Like they said, rather than waste two days and fuel, they may as well leave it in one spot!


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*hobby*

Gerald....the door on the wrong side opens another can of worms , as some sites , namely CC sometimes insist we all park the nose of the van at the fron t of the pitch , which means your next door neighbour if in a UK van will leave both habitation doors opposing each other. So it has been known for moi to park nose first if you get my drift.....Its been known for some wardens to pass comment

Back to the Scottish site.............if they have rules fair enough but do they not realise that their statement is quite offensive.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hab door*

Our Hab door opens on the continental side too.

On certain Sites, wardens often request we reverse into the pitch so that everyone is facing the same way, nice and neat. All cabs and draw bars facing out. I ignore them and park the way that suites us for the plot, surroundings and neighbours.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I photographed this in Nantua, August 2009. They would not lift the barrier to let you into the site until you had been vetted at the office 8O


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes we have been on a site and the owner had the gate locked after we came in and she went into a panic because a Hobby was coming in the drive.
She said another traveller we dont want that in here.
I have often told this story especial at shows as the Hobby is a great looking Motorhome, but it is never believed.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Being as I have a Tag Hobby with the hab door to the right hand side, I feel I am being unjustly discriminated against.

Of course 10 million other RVs and campers have their hab doors on the right side as well. Yes I do mean 10 Million.

As I am automatically labelled as an undesirable I would take pleasure in setting up camp across the site entrance and await plod to air my views.

Ray.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

One of the reasons I purchased a MH, was for the past 8 years it was becoming more and more difficult to camp in France with the unit I had, it was an Abbey Spectrum twin axle, a lovely caravan air con, solar, inboard water the lot, unfortunately with the twin axle and the 7.5m length it did com into the traveller realm of caravans.

Most municiple site in france are only licensed for a maximum of 5.5m with a single axle caravan. The hassle I have gone through to park for the evening.

However there is one more rule that may not be very well known, and that is in the constitution of France it is law that any campsite if they have space must allow gypsy's onto their sites, this is circumvented by the campsites placing full up notices at the entrance. so if you are heading to a site that you have not booked and you see full, dont worry still go and ask, they probably have loads of space.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hobby*

Hi

Flamingo Land is another that will not allow Hobby - nor Buccaneer!

Russell


----------

